# Remote Losing Code



## rb71 (Jul 10, 2005)

I have a new DISH system with 942 hooked up to two TVs. I have programmed the RC2 to control my SD TV, VCR, and DVD. However, the RC2 keeps dropping the code for my TV. Each day, it seems to need to be reprogrammed. Strange thing is that the other units can be controlled without any problem; it's only the TV that is the problem. Is this a known issue? Seems like it would be a RC issue, not a TV issue?

Thanks.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

I've not had this problem on any of my four dish remotes, nor do I recall reading about it here.


----------



## QasDishGuy (Jul 23, 2005)

I've never run across this problem, I would suggest getting a new remote.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah, that'd be my suggestion as well. Call Dish and get a replacement.


----------



## rb71 (Jul 10, 2005)

It happened again today. I'll put a call into Dish tonight.


----------



## rb71 (Jul 10, 2005)

Okay, I thoght I'd post and update.

So I get the new remote from DISH a few days after calling and go to use the old remote, and guess what...it hasn't lost the TV code yet!? But, at this point, it's getting replaced. 

I put new fresh batteries in the new remote and program the TV, VCR, and DVD player. Verified all worked. Sent the old remote back to Dish.

Next day, TV control lost on new remote; still has control of VCR and DVD player. Guess I'll keep reprogramming it and see what happens.


----------

